# LFTS Nov 3



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Headed out. Hopefully will have camp setup in time for an evening hunt.
This may be my last post until Black Friday.
Very poor reception at camp and at least one ground blind and tree stand gets zero bars.

Good luck everyone and shoot straight.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm headed out in another half hour or so. I've got two days off and a couple of stands that like the wind forecast. Best of luck AF and the rest of you lfts peeps.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Last day of work before vacation!!!! It’s gonna be a long day. Good luck guys


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

DON"T FORGET THE TIME CHANGE!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Up & ready! First morning hunt of the year & a fresh 1” of snow on the ground. Good luck to all!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I hate the time change,good luck my fellow weekend warriors


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Heading to Livingston state land now.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yesterday was absolutely phenomenal. Passed on a 115” in the morning on 1 parcel, then on another parcel for the night hunt i had a 120” 8 AND 135” 10 doggin a doe 70 yards from me. 

coffee, breakfast, drive to property, don’t fall in a ditch, kill a buck


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Mar 20, 2018)

Headed out the door!!! Gonna sit a piece of state land!! Good luck everyone!! Shoot straight!!!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

motdean said:


> DON"T FORGET THE TIME CHANGE!


Big Ben are you hunting today?. I'll be heading out soon


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Up and atem,coffee then headed out. Last hunt this morning then headed home until next weekend, unless I get one. Next weekend will be a longer stay. Winds out of the west @ 5 /10 mph in Huron county. Good luck all


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I like this wind direction. Time to make a move..


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Tally-Ho!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wish they would just leave the damn time alone. I' liked it the way it was! Much rather have that hour in the evening! Heading out soon. Good Luck All!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> Big Ben are you hunting today?. I'll be heading out soon


You betcha!

Good luck, buddy.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Up and at em' in Iosco County. Hopeful for a great day. Slow for me yesterday. My buddy had one cruise by nose down so they are moving. Also had a few on camera. Good luck all.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Last chance at a deer for my 10 yr old, hopefully he gets to at least see a deer today, yesterday was a bust! Good luck everyone! Gonna be a great day!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like a good day ahead. Boots are laced its go time.
Good luck to all in the woods today!
Shoot straight be safe!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out the door soon good luck all hope today is better than yesterday, it was a very slow yesterday. Great weather clear and 31 this morning very light WSW wind. Good luck all!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Man! Finally quit raining!! (For one day lol) Going to be a glate mornen!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out this morning in washtenaw, then the next 2.5 days at our jackson county cap. Have a good 20 turkey around me, some gobbling and firing each other up. Jumped a few on the way to the stand, a few wall by before dark, and since light a lonely doe. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

Good luck all. Back yard state land. We shall see 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 5 min ago. Obviously got out here late. Long story. But I’m here, that’s the important thing. Didn’t see anything last night but did have a good buck on my cell cam while I was out, but never saw him.

Good luck everyone. It’s a nice morning.

Go Lions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Checking in. In the stand. Had two come by before light. Buddy across the property just wacked one.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got out to my stand a little late and it was a really loud crunchy walk out. That slush/snow/rain last evening all froze and it was loud! Of course didn’t bump any deer until I got right to my tree. Got up in the stand and before I could even get all set up I heard a deer coming my way. It was a small buck that came in to 25 yds! I guess that loud walk didn’t scare all of them out of the county! Just need his grandpa to do the same thing! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

MoreHuntingPls said:


> Good luck all. Back yard state land. We shall see.


I made a loop last night at dusk to gauge pressure. Not many hunters out, but the two groups I saw were readying deer carts. Actually, the one guy I stopped and talked with said it was his second deer from that stand this weekend. I might have to give it a whirl this evening. Good luck to you!

Edit: Oh, and I told him about the new drop box at Mark's Deer Processing in Fowlerville. He was happy to hear about it because he was unable to submit a sample last year because he couldn't get to Lansing during business hours.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent a bolt threw a coyote, one less fawn killer


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Mi


Jet08 said:


> View attachment 450951
> View attachment 450953
> View attachment 450955
> I had a bit of a night last night. Two deer in the truck


My kind of night. Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've got babies without mommy. It has started.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Been up 20' since 0615 though I could sneak in if I walked the driveway instead of the trail. I guess the deer had other ideas. About got ran over 30 yards from my truck. Guessing should have hunted from the parking spot instead of making my way to the back of the property. Nothing yet from the stand but they usually come this way later in the morning. Great job to all the successful hunters yesterday hopefully we add to the blood bath today.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Mmmm pop tarts.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Out again public land, 1 watching me walk in, that's it so far


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Out with grandson again, opposite side of the woods from yesterday. A little more visibility here.









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

One spike hanging around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Set up in the same public land creek crossing again this morning. Don’t usually back to back on a spot but when it’s on it’s on. 
Missed my opportunity for the season last night but it’s the rut anything is possible. 
Place is crawling with activity this morning. 5 *****, coyote, wood ducks a little half rack and some squirrels. 

New tree again this morning. Didn’t really need to but hey I haven’t sat the same tree twice in at least 3 years so why start now.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

2 bucks so far, 4pt and tall 6 standing broadside @ 10 yards. need a 8 pt to bless me @ that range.


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

No deer sightings yet. Have heard geese, duck, pheasant and buck grunts. Waiting on Mr. Right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wily just cruised by out of range.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fool'em said:


> Set up in the same public land creek crossing again this morning. Don’t usually back to back on a spot but when it’s on it’s on.
> Missed my opportunity for the season last night but it’s the rut anything is possible.
> Place is crawling with activity this morning. 5 *****, coyote, wood ducks a little half rack and some squirrels.
> 
> ...


Try not to get smacked with a string today and send us a deer pic when you get done 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Been biding my time and finally got what I wanted to move into bedding area in N. Ionia on a property nobody has hunted this year. Bumped a single deer near the stand on my way in. 
Hope he wasn't the buck I think has been bedding here.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Walleyze247 said:


> Shot about 8:50 am. Looks to be a 3.5 8pt. 17" inside. Good luck to those still out.


Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats Walleye


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice bucks guys!!! Took the morning off to cut firewood, mornings have been slow for me so far. Heading out in a few, moving in closer to where 2 shooters came out of last night.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great buck! Congrats!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice buck there!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Sewey said:


> Up and in for the afternoon sit. Good luck all!
> View attachment 451137


Where did you get those sticks?
Weight rating?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Waif said:


> If you're going to thrash around on the ground like that , might as well try to imitate deer noises to try and cover it up ,and do some antler rattling and grunting while your at it.
> (Oh , I'm sure you were grunting , in between cuss words anyways...:lol.
> 
> A former co-workers brother shot a tom turkey by himself one morning.
> Had a little trouble trying to finish it off by wheeling over to it and parking a wheel on it's neck. Soft ground didn't help.:SHOCKED:


Yes, nxt time I'll try that !! Good idea 



Maple_Ridge said:


> View attachment 451075
> 
> 
> Great hunt...truely blessed by God. Family here today to help me retrieve the buck. Man I love fall! Also my first birthday buck, been trying for that for 19 years!
> ...


Happy birthday and congrats ! 



Walleyze247 said:


> Shot about 8:50 am. Looks to be a 3.5 8pt. 17" inside. Good luck to those still out.


Congrats and nice shooting ! He didn't go to far ! 

Beautiful buck, congrats. Love a wide buck ! 

Wish I were out this afternoon, family 1st. Benefit I go. Put buddy on a spot if I could walk I'd be so fingers crossed he's calling me in a bit !

Good luck guy's


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Where did you get those sticks?
> Weight rating?


https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/shop/Products/Lone-Wolf-Climbing-Sticks-4-Piece__CS4-4.aspx

They are lone wolf sticks, had em for a few years but just bought my fourth stick from Amazon this year. LW says they’re 2.5lbs per stick, they are nice and light.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Not proud of the shot and still not sure how it ended that way. The neck shot was not intentional. I was thinking I shot low. Was not able to locate the arrow, impact sight, no hair, or blood. I watched him walk away once he did a 180 and put some distance between us. I got lucky and picked his exact path when I decided to check where I last seen him. I found a few specks and my buddy and I tracked him up to where we found him. I thought he was getting stumbly just before I lost sight of him. It was a crime scene near where he laid down. Arrow went in the right side of neck and came out beside his left eye. Not what I planned but I am glad he did not suffer for long. Not sure I want to post a pick, dont want ammo for the anti's.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Lone doe browsing 60-70 yards out. Either she really small or the weeds are very tall. Probably a bit of both. Kept on feeding away from me. Not entirely sure where she even came from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> THUMBS UP GUYS! I MEAN..THUMBS SIDEWAYS..OR THUMBS CROOKED?
> 
> View attachment 451113
> 
> ...


Trapper thumb.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

John Hine said:


> I saw no deer this morning, slipped back out & ran home & made a rub on the bedpost & tore up the carpet & peed on it, rubbed my forehead on the chandler on the way out, hope she gets the message. Headed back to the stand


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Walleyze247 said:


> View attachment 451149


Congrats on a great buck! Sometimes sheet happens. Just goes to show how tough these animals are, congrats again!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 451153
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Like literally dieing laughing. Took my d.a a minute but epic post


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Waif said:


> B.B. indeed!
> Congrats.
> 
> Hey , wasn't Dish writing about a blue jeaned black hoodie wearer trespassing earlier? :lol:



I recall no such thing


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Was a screwup this morning... buddy shot one not two. Maimed it also shot high in front shoulder and tracked for 250 yards with meat blood. 4 hours let him rest and didn’t bed down once. All she wrote. Back at it now


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Up since 130. One lone doe Fawn. Feels good


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Jet08 said:


> View attachment 450951
> View attachment 450953
> View attachment 450955
> I had a bit of a night last night. Two deer in the truck


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Walleyze247 said:


> View attachment 451149


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The Big 7 has expired!
My neighbor buddy shot him at 8:59 this morning! Beast of a buck!
(This is the 7 pt I saw Friday morning 11/1)


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Back at it in lenawee. Saw a 6pt this morning hopefully something bigger shows tonight.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

min back on stand after assisting in the recovery.


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful day in leelanau country. Not snowing like yesterday


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Just got out. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Set up on the state land in my climber. Same spot that I had a doe bust my foot path in the snow and (another day) a half rack catch me checking in on LFTS last year. Had some good hunts here .

We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Woo! I'm talkin bout woo! That's a bruiser !


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Been in all day. Deer didnt show for the 9 to 1 or 10 to 2 shifts. 

Im bored outta my gourd. But still some killin light left!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Back at it in Calhoun co. My view for the evening.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Walleyze247 said:


> View attachment 451149


That's a moose.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

First sit at this stand. Nice inside corner with good trails for cruising bucks.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Live From The Service vehicle.. RANT..if anyone on here works in management I'm about to offend you. Please, pull your head out of your behinds. When you call for service on a machine and the service provider tells you what you need DONT ignore them, nod your head, say 'uh,,,ok' and then forget about it!! Especially if it causes me to miss a hunt this time of year because you had to call in an emergency service call for something I can't fix today anyway. Something that I told you what was wrong last week and you chose to do nothing. I mean, getting paid double time is ok, but I'd rather be in the woods plus it costs your company more money and down time..... whatever, I'm done now.. 

For the the 99+% of you this didn't apply to good luck!! I hope you all see many big bucks today! 

Carry on!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Been in stand for an hour nothing moving yet in western Isabella county good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> The Big 7 has expired!
> My neighbor buddy shot him at 8:59 this morning! Beast of a buck!
> (This is the 7 pt I saw Friday morning 11/1)
> 
> ...


Wow what a monster.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Took a long hike back on a farm in central Ionia Co. Looking for a big 1. 

As i type this guy is still under me. NS special. He is licking my ladder stand now


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Out on the same property where I saw 2 big ones this morning. Hope one makes a repeat appearance. Or both for that matter on the ground tough to see but if this works it’ll be my coolest hunt ever. If not well it beats sitting on the couch.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Last chance. Bil killed a beast of an 8 in this tree on his last hunt last year. I missed a huge 11 out of this tree 4 years ago.

4 does 30 yards from the tree on my way in. Took off to the south. Corn to my north and to my west...also to my east. Surrounded by lots of timbered draws and crp. Light wind out the southwest and over cast. I'm all in, looking to notch a tag in beautiful missourri!

2 hours till dark 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Great bucks guys. I saw 2 shooters on the drive in so I’m fired up


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> Great hunters don’t take shots there not comfortable with. Thank you for not doing so. It hardly ever ends well. It’s a terrible feeling to wound an animal and not find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should clarify I never had any real intentions of flinging one out to 55. I like to fling them out to 100 in the summer time and get pretty decent at 60 but not deer killing decent. And there’s far to much to go wrong for an arrow at that distance to shoot at deer. Just a stray fun frustrating thought as I was watching one of the bigger bucks I’ve encountered walking away as he seemingly gives me the finger in the process lol


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Late start, two small bucks in last 30 minutes,


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

One doe has returned

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sparky23 said:


> I'm so sick of chainsaws! Every night I'm out a different person. And of course this time is landowners son. 150 yards for last 30. Hard to stay confident.


Dueling leaf blowers by me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

d_rek said:


> Dueling leaf blowers by me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


. Fun stuff. I know it's really cool to sit there for 4 hours start getting to the good time and now I'm in between a chainsaw that's in the middle of the property and a leaf blower going directly towards where the deer normally come from


----------



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually shot him last night quick short track job this morning


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Y'all better tear um up this evening. Gonna need new break pads deer crossing everywhere. Saw two nice bucks


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

My 13yo just shot the 8 point he grazed across the back on October 14th. He was hoping for redemption and looks like he got it!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Shooter just came by me at 45 yards...little too far for me.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn!!!! Ever have a bird fly into your popup with you?? Gets exciting fast!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

1st sit 60 yards nope not today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

QDMAMAN said:


> The Big 7 has expired!
> My neighbor buddy shot him at 8:59 this morning! Beast of a buck!
> (This is the 7 pt I saw Friday morning 11/1)
> 
> ...


wow nice buck!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Wow!! Nice one. 




bks10 said:


> Actually shot him last night quick short track job this morning
> View attachment 451241
> View attachment 451243


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Damn!!!! Ever have a bird fly into your popup with you?? Gets exciting fast!


Yup! Had a chickadee on brim of my hat couple weeks ago while sitting in mine!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Damn!!!! Ever have a bird fly into your popup with you?? Gets exciting fast!


BBD
Big bird down??


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Awesome buck bks!! Congrats!!
Although I'm wondering about that 12 ga hole through the neck???


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Swampdog467 said:


> Awesome buck bks!! Congrats!!
> Although I'm wondering about that 12 ga hole through the neck???


Looks like the exit of a rage to me.
Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

SKUNK.

Saw one by the trail head when I walked out and one by the trail head when I returned. Other than that, just squirrels.

Looks like someone improved my faint trail with a series of cat eyes and placed a trail cam. I'll try the other side of the road next time.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> SKUNK.
> 
> Saw one by the trail head when I walked out and one by the trail head when I returned. Other than that, just squirrels.
> 
> Looks like someone improved my faint trail with a series of cat eyes and placed a trail cam. I'll try the other side of the road next time.


By the trail head sounds good


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I am a terrible hunter! Just awful! Had a doe in front of me not really blowing but being vocal as hell and stomping. She hung out for 20 min and made noise several times. Then had a doe and 2 fawns behind me get spooked and blow then run off. I used my buck grunt as they were running off I thought I would make it seem like a buck spooked them. Which Actually worked! But I’m an idiot and instead of sneaking a look I twisted right around and had a buck looking at me. He took off like an at out of hell. Well at least learning is still fun.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Eyecon said:


> I am a terrible hunter! Just awful! Had a doe in front of me not really blowing but being vocal as hell and stomping. She hung out for 20 min and made noise several times. Then had a doe and 2 fawns behind me get spooked and blow then run off. I used my buck grunt as they were running off I thought I would make it seem like a buck spooked them. Which Actually worked! But I’m an idiot and instead of sneaking a look I twisted right around and had a buck looking at me. He took off like an at out of hell. Well at least learning is still fun.


Welcome to deer hunting. It only gets better and more frustrating!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

No deer but they put the smack down on a couple turkeys!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

gmiljevich said:


> Good one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck ! Congrats!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> View attachment 451383
> View attachment 451383


Really , really mature button buck from early today. I guess he was mature as he was going to be anyway.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> min back on stand after assisting in the recovery.


punched my discounted antlerless tag 15 minutes before it expired tonight.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> punched my discounted antlerless tag 15 minutes before it expired tonight.
> 
> View attachment 451387


Nice, I didnt know you shot does..lol


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> Are you shi... me? My first ever picture posted be me! I am going into the IT business. Boys deer from early today.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> punched my discounted antlerless tag 15 minutes before it expired tonight.
> 
> View attachment 451387


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Carpmaster said:


> Rolling in late with my evening report ....
> Started out pulling into state land spot like ugh that same dude is always here and he hunts the two spots I like to hunt. Spun the truck around and headed to another. Got parked and started hiking. About a quarter mile in I heard my arrows clacking on each other. Ugh. I stripped my climber off and my pack to find my quiver completely gone and fortunately my arrows were still caught in the insurance bungee. No idea where the damn thing came off. Got moving again and was just about to hit a familiar maple and I see scrapes and rubs...sweet! Then I hear a whistle. Look up and big surprise. Ok on to another spot. Wasn't like I wasn't already sweating. I walked a few hundred more yards to see a truck parked within 80 yards of the next place I was contemplating. Ok neat. As a last ditch I went to the far west side of the parcel and hit a fresh rubline. It was getting late so I scurried up a maple with a nice perspective of the run that ran the terrain seam. Once settled I realized I was hot and felt like crap from dehydration and I'd left my water in the truck. I was relaxing trying to get feeling better and I heard a twig snap. I immediately saw antlers and reached for my bow. I was able to get my release clipped, stand, and turn. He was stepping into an opening at 15 yards and I drew. He took 2 more steps and then turned just enough broadside that the pin settled and I saw my knock disappear in the crease behind his shoulder. He turned and bounded about 90 yards and stopped. He looked around and laid down. He sat with his head up for about 3 minutes until a doe and yearling came up to him. He started headbobbing like a drunk white girl and the does spooked. His head hit the ground and I was relieved.... Then it popped back up. About that time another buck and a doe came through the same strip of woods. The die peeled off but the buck walked up to the one I'd just arrowed. As he walked up the injured bucks head swung around and dropped one last time. He laid right there when I snuck up to his bed. What a fun hunt. We put 2 great public land deer down this weekend between my son and I. This won't be a weekend I'll ever forget!!!
> 
> View attachment 451377


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

jr28schalm said:


> Nice, I didnt know you shot does..lol


then you haven’t been paying attention.
I’m hard on the fat girls.


----------



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

T


Swampdog467 said:


> Awesome buck bks!! Congrats!!
> Although I'm wondering about that 12 ga hole through the neck???


That would be a rage hole!


----------



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> Why this am ? Think there deer would not far from that shot ! Congrats, hell of a buck.
> 
> I'll see y'all on Tuesday evening !
> 
> Sweet November is here !! I wanna be OGB and hunt everyday when I grow up !!


Our group had 2 other deer down on another farm so let mine go till morning.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I was so busy today I forgot to punch in, but...


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats Pier


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> I was so busy today I forgot to punch in, but...
> View attachment 451405
> View attachment 451407
> View attachment 451409


Sweet!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

gmiljevich said:


> Good one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wisconsin Greg?


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats to all the successful hunters! 
I saw 8 on sunday night 4 bucks couldn't tell what the last one was but looked decent...passed the same 3pt for the third time.watched him sparr with a 6pt for couple minutes....couple hard hits before kicking each others faces and walking away to make scrapes and half hazardly chase does if you want to call it that..


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Carpmaster said:


> Rolling in late with my evening report ....
> Started out pulling into state land spot like ugh that same dude is always here and he hunts the two spots I like to hunt. Spun the truck around and headed to another. Got parked and started hiking. About a quarter mile in I heard my arrows clacking on each other. Ugh. I stripped my climber off and my pack to find my quiver completely gone and fortunately my arrows were still caught in the insurance bungee. No idea where the damn thing came off. Got moving again and was just about to hit a familiar maple and I see scrapes and rubs...sweet! Then I hear a whistle. Look up and big surprise. Ok on to another spot. Wasn't like I wasn't already sweating. I walked a few hundred more yards to see a truck parked within 80 yards of the next place I was contemplating. Ok neat. As a last ditch I went to the far west side of the parcel and hit a fresh rubline. It was getting late so I scurried up a maple with a nice perspective of the run that ran the terrain seam. Once settled I realized I was hot and felt like crap from dehydration and I'd left my water in the truck. I was relaxing trying to get feeling better and I heard a twig snap. I immediately saw antlers and reached for my bow. I was able to get my release clipped, stand, and turn. He was stepping into an opening at 15 yards and I drew. He took 2 more steps and then turned just enough broadside that the pin settled and I saw my knock disappear in the crease behind his shoulder. He turned and bounded about 90 yards and stopped. He looked around and laid down. He sat with his head up for about 3 minutes until a doe and yearling came up to him. He started headbobbing like a drunk white girl and the does spooked. His head hit the ground and I was relieved.... Then it popped back up. About that time another buck and a doe came through the same strip of woods. The die peeled off but the buck walked up to the one I'd just arrowed. As he walked up the injured bucks head swung around and dropped one last time. He laid right there when I snuck up to his bed. What a fun hunt. We put 2 great public land deer down this weekend between my son and I. This won't be a weekend I'll ever forget!!!
> View attachment 451377


Nice! It'a strange how some of those snafu days end up being the best.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Grandriverrat said:


> View attachment 451383
> View attachment 451383


I bet you never thought your 2nd picture submitted would be balls on a branch.

I didn't. :lol:


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Boy November 3rd was a heck of a day. Congratulations everybody.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Grandriverrat said:


> View attachment 451357
> View attachment 451357


Congrats nicely done.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Carpmaster said:


> Rolling in late with my evening report ....
> Started out pulling into state land spot like ugh that same dude is always here and he hunts the two spots I like to hunt. Spun the truck around and headed to another. Got parked and started hiking. About a quarter mile in I heard my arrows clacking on each other. Ugh. I stripped my climber off and my pack to find my quiver completely gone and fortunately my arrows were still caught in the insurance bungee. No idea where the damn thing came off. Got moving again and was just about to hit a familiar maple and I see scrapes and rubs...sweet! Then I hear a whistle. Look up and big surprise. Ok on to another spot. Wasn't like I wasn't already sweating. I walked a few hundred more yards to see a truck parked within 80 yards of the next place I was contemplating. Ok neat. As a last ditch I went to the far west side of the parcel and hit a fresh rubline. It was getting late so I scurried up a maple with a nice perspective of the run that ran the terrain seam. Once settled I realized I was hot and felt like crap from dehydration and I'd left my water in the truck. I was relaxing trying to get feeling better and I heard a twig snap. I immediately saw antlers and reached for my bow. I was able to get my release clipped, stand, and turn. He was stepping into an opening at 15 yards and I drew. He took 2 more steps and then turned just enough broadside that the pin settled and I saw my knock disappear in the crease behind his shoulder. He turned and bounded about 90 yards and stopped. He looked around and laid down. He sat with his head up for about 3 minutes until a doe and yearling came up to him. He started headbobbing like a drunk white girl and the does spooked. His head hit the ground and I was relieved.... Then it popped back up. About that time another buck and a doe came through the same strip of woods. The die peeled off but the buck walked up to the one I'd just arrowed. As he walked up the injured bucks head swung around and dropped one last time. He laid right there when I snuck up to his bed. What a fun hunt. We put 2 great public land deer down this weekend between my son and I. This won't be a weekend I'll ever forget!!!
> View attachment 451377


Very nice buck! Great story. Congrats!


----------

